# Brutal Heat - No rain in forecast - FL



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Its been scorching hot on FL west coast with the east winds. 95 degrees, sunny, no clouds, and no rain in sight.

What's your watering schedule look like?. I'm on a 2 day/wk schedule...Sunday and Wed however things are getting crunchy by the 4th day on the 4 day leg(sunday). I've had to manually add an extra day when the blades start closing up. I have a few high spots that dry out first.

Water in our neighborhood cost a fortune, so I hold back as much as possible.

.

.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How many inches of water are you applying those days?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

I really need to break the tuna cans out to see exactly what its doing. This would be easier if anyone in the house ate tuna in a can, lol.

Its a new install with really good overlap. I water 30 min per zone for the grass and 20 min on the drip line for the plants.

I know this doesn't help, but I'm certain it's at least and inch a wk.

.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

I feel for you, we are in Pensacola and about to break ground on a new house. We are building on a private island and neighbors use city water and it's crazy high. I told the builder that we want to have a well drilled and that's cheap by comparison and they don't have to do very far for sure.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@UFG8RMIKE any straight wall container works. Beer can cut in half, plastic food containers.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Atlanta no different, it's been 2.5 weeks at least since rain. Gaps in irrigation show up fast. I'm trying to run 2 x week, modestly but break out the hose for week spots


----------

